# List of Charter Boats requesting sector separation



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Do whatever is in your power to not support these Charter Captains because they are thying to throw you under the buss as a Recreational Fisherman or Woman. *Do not I repeat do not* recommend these to anyone for a trip.


So here is a list of those operators pushing for sector separation and looking for SPECIAL TREATMENT form the government.

Randy Boggs: 27267 Perdido Beach Blvd. Orange Beach, AL 36561(251) 747-4171
Steve Tomeny: 119 Constantin Golden Meadow, LA 70357 (985) 637-0943
Chad Haggert: PO Box 3008, Clearwater, Florida 33767(727) 446-1653
Johnny Williams: Williams Party Boats, Inc. Pier 19 Galveston, Texas 77550 (409) 762-8808
Cliff Cox: P.O. Box 5037 Destin, FL 32540 (850) 259-2617
Eric Spaulding: Clearwater Marine Enterprises, Inc. DBA Queen Fleet Deep Sea Fishing P.O. Box 3746 Clearwater, FL 33767 727-410-8600
Richard J. Castellano: Gulfstar Ventures LLC 607 Island Dr Tarpon Springs, FL 34689 727-204-2601
Ed Simms: 5405 Ornacoe Ave. Orange Beach, AL 36561 251-747-6712
Tom Steber: Zeke's Landing Marina Perdido Beach Blvd Orange Beach, AL 36561 251-981-4007

Supporters of sector separation but not listed on the special permit application
Gary Jarvis: Charter Boat Back Down 2; Destin/Fort Walton Beach, Florida Area
Captain John (Johnny Williams)
Gulf Winds II, SanRoc Cay Marina (Randy and Susan Boggs); Orange Beach, AL
Reel Surprise, SanRoc Cay Marina (Randy and Susan Boggs); Orange Beach, AL
Zeke's Lady - Zeke's Landing Marina (Tom Steber, Representative); Orange Beach, AL
Outcast - Flora-Bama (Eddie Sims); Orange Beach, AL
M/V Southerner (Steve Tomeny); Port Fourchon, LA (convicted of fishery violations)
M/V Louisiana (Steve Tomeny); Port Fourchon, LA (convicted of fishery violations)
Super Queen (Eric Spaulding); Clearwater, FL
Gulf Queen (Eric Spaulding); Clearwater, FL
Double Eagle II (Chad Haggert); Clearwater, FL
Double Eagle III (Chad Haggert); Clearwater, FL
Gulf Star (Richard Castellano); Tarpon Springs, FL
Sweet Jody (Cliff Cox); Destin, FL


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Fairwater II, Captain Tom Ard, Orange Beach, Alabama. You left me out


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Fairwater II, Captain Tom Ard, Orange Beach, Alabama. You left me out


Yeah, don't leave out Tom. He thinks the government should privatize our resources for the benefit of a relative few citizens as well. 

Tom, you're a true American!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

_*Found on that other Forum*_

_*Environmental Defense Fund Progress Report

Catch shares are the default tool for managing fisheries in the Gulf of Mexico region


*Over the past year, EDF has helped propel the commercial grouper/tilefish IFQ plan toward implementation, advanced the goal of catch share management for king mackerel and all remaining Gulf reef fish species, helped create essential management building blocks for catch shares in the for-hire sport fishing sector, and continued to support the nation's first industry alliance dedicated to promoting catch shares.

With the vital help of our industry partnerships, we recently ushered the grouper/tilefish IFQ plan to final passage by the Gulf Council in January (13-4 vote in favor). The Secretary of Commerce approved the plan in August and it is set to begin on January 1, 2010. However, higher than expected interactions with threatened sea turtles added a wrinkle to the program. In May, NMFS implemented an emergency closure of the longline reef fishery (of which the grouper/tilefish fishery is a part) to help resolve the problem. To keep fishermen on the water, we targeted converting 50 percent of the fleet, or approximately 50 vessels, to vertical, or ‘bandit’ gear, which has been proven to cause far fewer turtle interactions. EDF immediately launched a grant program for conversion of longline vessels to the vertical gear. To date, applications have been approved to convert 50 vessels, and 45 have converted. Offering the industry an option for staying in business has gone a long way to solidify relationships and trust with both fishermen and regulators.
Our work to promote catch share management for all Gulf reef fish continues to bear fruit. In June, at our urging, the Gulf Council established a new advisory panel to explore a catch share plan for all remaining reef fish, including three subgroups: commercial, recreational for-hire and private anglers. EDF and key allies have secured voting positions on the panel. We expect that the commercial sub-group will easily move forward with a plan to add all remaining reef fish (19 more species in total, including amberjack and gray triggerfish) into the existing IFQ program. The for-hire and private angler sub-groups will explore catch share and accountability measures for reef fish, including red snapper and grouper. The recreational discussions will undoubtedly be long, heated and challenging. Part of their charge is to discuss intersector trading. 
*The work we are doing with a core group of for-hire recreational fishermen, whose movement we helped develop and continue to support, called SOS (Save Our Sector), will be important to continue to move catch shares forward in the for-hire sector of the recreational red snapper fishery. SOS now has over 200 supporters across all five Gulf states*. This membership, which includes boat owners and crew members, reflects a significant portion of the 1,100 licenses in the for-hire fleet. The group’s work was a key factor in the Gulf Council’s October decision to consider separation of the recreational sector into for-hire and private angler sectors in the generic Annual Catch Limit/Accountability Measures amendment, which will be subject to public hearings in either December or January and likely voted on next summer. The amendment will form the foundation for a for-hire IFQ and harvest tags for private anglers. 
To demonstrate that vessel monitoring systems and electronic logbooks can work in for-hire recreational fisheries and provide the accountability necessary for catch shares, EDF is conducting a two-year pilot project with SOS. Internal discussions with NMFS officials indicate strong agency support for the SOS management plan, which includes use of electronic logbooks, and is resulting in meetings and dialogue among the group, NMFS officials and key members of Congress. While working with key for-hire leadership to develop an IFQ concept design for-hire catch share, we funded and worked with SOS leadership to launch an SOS web site to serve as a consistent source of information for interested parties. 
After almost three years, the red snapper IFQ program continues to meet high expectations. In NMFS’s recent “2008 Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper IFQ Annual Report” the agency states, “… overall, [there are] numerous improvements over the historical derby-style fishing conditions…” Overfishing is being reversed because fishermen are complying with the catch limit, the ratio of discards to landings has dropped by 68 percent, and illegal fishing is declining. The economic signs are also positive. NMFS documents dockside prices at 17 percent higher than pre-IFQ, while fishermen report an increase of 30 percent or more (some data collection problems are not yet fixed). Quota share prices rose by 37 percent from 2007 to 2008, reflecting the scarcity of red snapper and fishermen’s optimism for the future. The number of shareholders has declined by about 15 percent and a few vessels have exited the fishery, indicating that excess capacity is beginning to fall. There continues to be broad support for the program which is contributing to the expansion of catch shares to other Gulf and South Atlantic, fisheries. 
Of course, on-going improvements are needed; high priorities include additional at-sea monitoring, better economic data, and enhanced systems to detect and deter cheating. Fishermen, with new conservation incentives under IFQs, are working to combat one of the remaining discarding problems by seeking to accumulate a “snapper bycatch pool.” The pool would consist of a small reserve of quota that fishermen may access if they happen to catch red snapper beyond their quota, for example, while fishing for other reef fish. This will help take away the misguided justification (e.g., that a fisherman cannot find snapper shares) that a few fishermen still make for discarding snapper. The biggest threat to the continued success of the red snapper IFQ (and other Gulf IFQs) is the inability of regulators thus far to address overfishing by the recreational sector. This problem slows down stock rebuilding and could potentially diminish the positive conservation incentives instilled by catch shares.

Our partner, University of British Columbia, has developed recommendations and is continuing to work with NMFS to better track reductions in red snapper bycatch under IFQ management, information that is critical for measuring success. They are also participating in a red snapper stock assessment update to ensure future annual catch limits are based on the best science. As we expected, NMFS’s recent report (see above) shows a significant improvement over the first year report, but we are working for a much more rigorous and comprehensive report in 2010. These reports are important because they will be used in NMFS’s and the Council’s planned five-year review in 2012. Another project partner, Texas Tech, has started its on-the-water research that will help identify habitat for red snapper spawners so that it can be protected to complement IFQs and speed recovery of the badly overfished stock.
EDF continues to encourage and support fishermen who provide the leadership to advance catch shares. The Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish Shareholders' Alliance, which we helped create, continues to expand its membership of commercial and for-hire fishermen. Its executive director and members are serving on federal advisory panels, have met with members of Congress, and are engaged in helping guide other EDF Oceans regions through challenges. The Alliance is working with Chicago’s Shedd Aquarium “Rite Bite” program and others to move red snapper off of environmentalists’ “fish to avoid” lists by featuring red snapper in eco-friendly restaurants. The program has also received funding and approval to initiate a pre-certification process for Marine Stewardship Council certification. 
Finally, EDF has successfully urged the Gulf Council to establish an advisory panel to explore catch share management for the king mackerel fishery. King mackerel is jointly managed by the Gulf, South Atlantic and Mid-Atlantic Councils. If completed, this will be the first-ever catch share for a coastal pelagic species._


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What exactly are they trying to do?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Bill Braskey said:


> Yeah, don't leave out Tom. He thinks the government should privatize our resources for the benefit of a relative few citizens as well.
> 
> Tom, you're a true American!



No just for the rest of America that can not afford a boat.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> No just for the rest of America that can not afford a boat.


You don't give the good people of this forum credit if you think ANYONE here believes that is why you support this. Hope you are saving every penny....You are sleeping with the devil :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> No just for the rest of America that can not afford a boat.


That's a laugh. Plus, I have no boat, smartguy. I simply know a scam when I see one.

It's quite ironic that guys like you are, out of the goodness of your heart, going out of your way to help out the little man. Oh, and you just make money off of this government-secured boondoggle to boot.

Make sure to get in line for the free cheese while you're at it.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats right!


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Figured.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> LOL yep. I will, but in the mean time these Ladies from Missouri needed a Professional for hire Captain to take them out to harvest there fair share of there American Red Snapper. Seems like it was too rough for them to take there boat out, it was 3 to 4 this afternoon, never mind they dont own a boat. Whos going to take them?


Not sure why you immediately deleted this post you made Tom, but my guess is the other hundreds of Charter Boat captains who don't support this selffish plan you support would take these people...


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Ready for the Pyramid?


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Tom is the type of guy that every hard-working American despises.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> No just for the rest of America that can not afford a boat.


Ha I can't believe I wanted to work for you, I'll make sure to tell all my fathers business associates to stop sending people your way... People like you make our waters less enjoyable


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Bill Braskey said:


> Tom is the type of guy that every hard-working American despises.


Bill I have and still work for everything I have, I put my self thru college paid for by fishing, I have worked and paid for my charter boat over the last 15 years, I have worked and still paying for my house and one of my cars. I have never been on ware fare, and never plan on going on it, I have things I work for them, I will work harder and smarter and have more things, thats the American way, Dont be haten because I am a hard worker, hell you dont even know me what a fucken comment. Over 25 years on the water I have been taking people fishing, most of these people have no other way to go except people like me. I have been a part of putting thousands of dollars of reefs in the gulf and I mean thousands just to watch a hurricane wash them away, I still spend thousands on reefs in the gulf. I will do what ever it takes to preserve the charter for hire heritage that was here way before most any one here had a boat and could catch a fish in the gulf. You sir do not have the knowledge to make that comment because you dont know me or my heritage in this business. Basically have no clue.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep. You'll even latch onto the government teet. 

I know what you espouse... and it stinks. So I know enough about you. What happened to working hard, tough guy?

Screw everyone else, right? After all, we surely didn't work hard for our boats... our gear... our opportunity to step away from our jobs for a brief moment of recreation. Of course, you deserve it more!

PS - Do you drop f-bombs in front of your charter guests as well, or do you save that type of thing for us lowly folk?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Bill I have and still work for everything I have, I put my self thru college paid for by fishing, I have worked and paid for my charter boat over the last 15 years, I have worked and still paying for my house and one of my cars. I have never been on ware fare, and never plan on going on it, I have things I work for them, I will work harder and smarter and have more things, thats the American way, Dont be haten because I am a hard worker, hell you dont even know me what a fucken comment. Over 25 years on the water I have been taking people fishing, most of these people have no other way to go except people like me. I have been a part of putting thousands of dollars of reefs in the gulf and I mean thousands just to watch a hurricane wash them away, I still spend thousands on reefs in the gulf. I will do what ever it takes to preserve the charter for hire heritage that was here way before most any one here had a boat and could catch a fish in the gulf. You sir do not have the knowledge to make that comment because you dont know me or my heritage in this business. Basically have no clue.


Your years on the water, your heritage in the business and the money you have spent on the water is not justification for doing what you are trying to do to the recreational fisherman. All of that does not mean you are owed anything more than the recreational angler. As I said in a previous post, there are hundreds of Charter Boat captains who do not desire to screw the recreational fisherman out of anything in order to make a living. 

The vibes you are sending are the same vibes Jarvis has sent to the recreational anglers, "I own a business fishing, I have fished all my life, I spend more time and money there than others, I deserve to have all the red snapper"

You cannot use the excuse that you are doing this for the tourist. There are plenty of charter boat guys who will take those same tourist who are not supporting that plan. Believe it or not Tom, the Charter boat industry would still be here if you were not...:yes:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Bill I have and still work for everything I have, I put my self thru college paid for by fishing, I have worked and paid for my charter boat over the last 15 years, I have worked and still paying for my house and one of my cars. I have never been on ware fare, and never plan on going on it, I have things I work for them, I will work harder and smarter and have more things, thats the American way, Dont be haten because I am a hard worker, hell you dont even know me what a fucken comment. Over 25 years on the water I have been taking people fishing, most of these people have no other way to go except people like me. I have been a part of putting thousands of dollars of reefs in the gulf and I mean thousands just to watch a hurricane wash them away, I still spend thousands on reefs in the gulf. I will do what ever it takes to preserve the charter for hire heritage that was here way before most any one here had a boat and could catch a fish in the gulf. You sir do not have the knowledge to make that comment because you dont know me or my heritage in this business. Basically have no clue.


Obviously you need to look around. So what if we don't have the "knowledge" we know that you want to take our ability to keep fish for your own personal profit and benefit. You sir are one hell of a tool


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I might Bill, especially when people who dont know me call me out. I heard a bunch of F-bombs today, most of them saying F-bomb yea Capt this is F-bomb n Awesome, we will see you next F-bombing year just like the last 9 F-bombing years!


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> I might Bill, especially when people who dont know me call me out. I heard a bunch of F-bombs today, most of them saying F-bomb yea Capt this is F-bomb n Awesome, we will see you next F-bombing year just like the last 9 F-bombing years!


Boo-hoo.

Loser.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Been fun folks got double 6 hours tomorrow, yall come on out there and get some and quit being so damn serious about everything, we will still be arguing about this 5 years down the road, ant nothing going to happen for a very long time. Peace Out!


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I own a boat. But during the closed rec season I cannot go out and catch a snapper. How much will you charge me to take me fishing to catch a recreational allotted fish that you are allowed to fish for during the closed season :001_unsure:


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Jack what the hell are you talking about? I will be trolling for spanish just like you! July 11 hell yea lets go get some. I will still be fishing everyday


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack Hexter said:


> I own a boat. But during the closed rec season I cannot go out and catch a snapper. How much will you charge me to take me fishing to catch a recreational allotted fish that you are allowed to fish for during the closed season :001_unsure:


An even better question Jack, How much will Tom pay you to take him fishing when ALL the states go against the feds and have their own state snapper seasons and the feds close down completely and he cannot fish? Just sit back and watch.... Karma...


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I will still be fishing!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> I might Bill, especially when people who dont know me call me out. I heard a bunch of F-bombs today, most of them saying F-bomb yea Capt this is F-bomb n Awesome, we will see you next F-bombing year just like the last 9 F-bombing years!


"Pride proceeds a fall."
Yours looks like it could be epic.
You guys do what you want. Me ill just step back and watch.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

free cheese is the best


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

mulletmeat said:


> free cheese is the best


There is no such thing as "Free". "Free" comes from somewhere and costs somebody something.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Cost of legislation and sector separation: Hundreds of thousands..?
Captain's License after requisite experience: Free - GI Bill
Saltwater Product's License: $150-$200
Following chater boats wherever I please just to mess with them in the off chance that this pipe dream of a few elitists comes true: Priceless.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

For clarity, recreational fishermen are the more economically viable group.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Know what? This little exchange is EXACTLY what the crums in the NMFS are looking for. It's what they wanted. They wanted to pit the recreational private boat angler against the owners of the charter boat fleet. You dips are playing right into their hands. They've got these EDF monkeys carrying the flag for sector seperation. And everyone should know going on. They can't have sector seperation without someone getting screwed. But.... the getting screwed part is brought to you by the proponents of sector seperation. I don't blame Tom and some of the others for circling the wagons, but Tom, you're just running scared. We just need to get rid of all the idiots in NMFS.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*I don't support this BUT....*

how long after the net ban did everybody think it would be before the guys who make their living commercially came back with something like this?


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Sector separation with a tag might be good for the Rec guys. Especially if we can fish year around and fill our tags when we want. The key is a "Fair and Equitable Share". But unfortunately no way that is ever happening.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Bill Braskey said:


> For clarity, recreational fishermen are the more economically viable group.
> 
> View attachment 51875


Thank you for that graph. I'm sure that is on the conservative side. I have always wondered how many billions the few hundred thousand recreational fishermen/boat owners adds to the economy every year when you add up he/she buying a boat, taxes paid, gasoline, bait, tackle, fishing liscense etc plus the industry that supports them, bait shops, tackle shops, maintenance shops, parts, gas stations etc. 

There are far, far more recreational boat owners than the commercial/for hire fleet. I know I state the obvious, but it would seem we could all simply learn to share the natural resource that we are blessed to have for those of us that fish in the Gulf. I personally don't have an issue with the for hire folks. They bring a lot to the economy as well with folks coming from out of town to fish here, spend the night at our hotels, and eat at our local restaurants. My issue like most is when regulations favor them and the commercial guys to the detriment of the recreational fisherman. 

Unfortunately, like many things, there is always one side with greed that wants to have access and deny others.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> Know what? This little exchange is EXACTLY what the crums in the NMFS are looking for. It's what they wanted. They wanted to pit the recreational private boat angler against the owners of the charter boat fleet. You dips are playing right into their hands. They've got these EDF monkeys carrying the flag for sector seperation. And everyone should know going on. They can't have sector seperation without someone getting screwed. But.... the getting screwed part is brought to you by the proponents of sector seperation. I don't blame Tom and some of the others for circling the wagons, but Tom, you're just running scared. We just need to get rid of all the idiots in NMFS.


This is worth repeating. I don't like this division between recreational and commercial fishermen. The commercial guys need to realize that if recreational fishing is successfully restricted or eliminated in federal waters, the commercial guys are next. Whether for hire guys like us or not, we are a bit of a buffer between them and more federal regulation. It would benefit them in the long term to stand with the recreational sector and for us to stand with them. Despite appearance, you don't have to look far under the surface to find this isn't about two different groups competing for a certain amount of fish, but rather part of the long term goal of eliminating fishing all together. If all recreational fishermen disappeared tomorrow, what are the odds that the commercial sector all of the sudden would get to catch more fish? What are the odds that if all the commercial guy disappeared, the rec guys would have increased seasons and limits?


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

The division is already there. It happened when the the sector proponents sold out their fellow countrymen. In doing so, they get neither my respect nor empathy. I could care less if big brother is pulling the strings; individuals must own their actions.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I look at it this way, I'm just a bus driver for folks that show up here wanting to catch fish that don't want or have a boat. I don't want any special privlidges, nor do my customers. They just want to catch fish. 
So... on July 10... even with all this crappy weather, RS will be done. Control, Control, Control. Rahm Emanuel said it best, "Never let a crisis go to waste." With those words, the NMFS can dictate the crisis, and regulate accordingly. Wow... what a government. I hope I don't have to fly anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just read this whole thread and have come to the conclusion that tom has represented himself very well, as an ass.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I just hope with me being an ass it will make you guys stand and do something about it. I can remember just 5 years ago there were very few on here fighting the fight. The CFH were we were going to the meetings standing up and raising hell, there was very, very little true recreational representation there. The Orange Beach Fishing Association even hired a lobbyist that we were paying over 50 grand a year, to fight the good fight. If you take the time to call me names also call your elected officials and demand that they do something about NOAA and the NMFS, theres your problem its not me. Im just here to fire you up and make you think, and hopefully do something. Lets all start in November and get us a new President! It has to start at the top!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the way i see it is its hard to get the law makers and elected officials to do anything when they keep getting their pockets padded


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> the way i see it is its hard to get the law makers and elected officials to do anything when they keep getting their pockets padded


Unfortunately you are right. Always boils down to the $ and who owes who a favor.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone else listen to the Gulf Council meeting today? It was heartening to hear the testimony from all of those opposed to sector separation, especially from the charter captains.

The mayor from Madiera Beach was especially well-spoken, in my opinion.

If you missed it, I understand that a transcript will be on the site in about 2 weeks.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

It was tough to listen to because of the microphone quality, but yes, I had the same impression.


----------

